
Tesla Disrupts – BMW Boss Throws in the Towel - rdoherty
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/07/07/tesla-disrupts-bmw-boss-throws-in-the-towel/
======
lowdose
Anybody else saw this coming after last years underwhelming BMW presentation
of their voice assistant at a Techcrunch event?

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CyqiIjqVXDQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CyqiIjqVXDQ)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20364371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20364371)

------
taurath
This site actively hijacks the scroller. Is there a better source?

